
DCHQ – Cloud Automation. Ridiculously Flexible. Reduce Costs. Access Controls - nikolay
https://www.dchq.io/
======
malloryerik
I can make a web app, but know nothing about deployment. I need to use AWS
(Elastic Beanstalk I guess) or another major service because of my location.
No Digital Ocean, Linode, Heroku.

Will this take me from zero to hero?

(Could do a MEAN stack but want to use Clojure/JVM.)

